# ehMac: Calgary (Redux)



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

After 3 successful ehMac: Calgary nights this year I feel that we should do another one sometime in the next two few months.

For new comers who would like to join us here in Calgary for a night of socializing, tales of love, and possibly even adventure.[1]

We've been meeting at the Rose and Crown Pub at 1503 4th St. SW (GoogleMaps Link).

The only problem I've seen with these wonderful events is that those who come seem to disappear off the board afterwards[2] (talonracer, RobTheGob, rhino, daBoss). So you've been warned  And yes guests are welcome.

1 - It's a pub, we have tales of love with talonracer and then adventure when someone shoots a Rocky Mountain Bear Fscker.

2 - For the curious they still visit, but I don't see them posting as much as they used to.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Does this mean that since I attended one meeting that I should no longer post?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Does this mean that since I attended one meeting that I should no longer post?


For both mine and Dr. G's sakes I sure hope not.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just kiddin', Chealion!


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

It's summer! Hard to find a regular time to check out the board... 

(It's easy to find time to drink beer, however)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RobTheGob said:


> (It's easy to find time to drink beer, however)


And what could possibly be more important than that?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> And what could possibly be more important than that?


(...slurp) Nuttin'...


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Okay, guys, no raggin' on the rhino, kay? I had legitimate reasons for not attending the two subsequent meetings after the initial swah-ray. Overseas travel surely must count as a bye to the next one? 

So call it already Chealion and we'll see who really shows. Sorry I missed you SINC. Can we talk you into coming down again for the next kickoff for the new production cycle of Sept. to June?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ya never know rhino. Kinda depends on how much beer you guys are prepared to buy!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Ya never know rhino. Kinda depends on how much beer you guys are prepared to buy!


Rhino, last time SINC quaffed back only a dozen Jack Rabbits. I think we can handle the financial outlay...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

rhino - It's great to hear you again. TR had said you were going ahead with that fun project in Germany. We'll have to make a date soon enough, I'm just waiting for PosterBoy to get back from Prague so I can find out when he'll be in Cowtown. Either way it looks like we're going to target the second or third weekend in September, does that work for everyone?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Chealion said:


> Either way it looks like we're going to target the second or third weekend in September, does that work for everyone?


The 10th is better for us. We'll already be up in Calgary for the Toy Run the next day anyway. The 17th is out.

Speaking of which (shameless plug and entirely off topic) the Lethbridge Toy Run is on Sat, Sep 10, probably will start out in Coaldale and end up at Honkers Pub in Lethbridge, bikes, hot rods, whatever welcome. Bring a toy for a child and help out at Christmas time. A toy also gets a you a free burger.

Calgary's is the next day, Sun, Sep 11. The last two years it has started at Chinook Mall and ends up at Symons Valley BBQ Ranch north of the city. Same story, bring along a toy and make a child's Christmas a happier one. I believe that there is a free pancake breakfast at the mall for ride participants and there's has always been beef on a bun out at SVBR afterwards. The food and the hours the Ranch staff puts in are always donated.

I've never seen more than about 700 bikes at the Calgary Run (usually it's closer to 500). Edmonton usually has a turnout of over 2000 bikes. I'd sure like to see more show up in Cowtown... If you ride, or know someone who does, get out and participate. BTW, cages (=vehicles) work here, too. They're just not as PC as a bike. 

More info? PM me.

/end thread derailment.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey FeXL, will this one work if I bring it? Here's another look:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Hey FeXL, will this one work if I bring it?


Damn straight...and we'd be pleased to have ya along


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Or maybe this one FeXL? PS, check the new pick a couple of posts back.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Howdy all.

Been a little busy lately, and kinda recovering/hiding after Stampede.

The tenth should be okay.. I may have to go to BC for that weekend for work, I'm not sure yet. The following weekend, I've got company coming from BC, and if you think I'm subjecting her to the madness of you lot, you're crazy!!



What'd I miss in the past while?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Not much. 

I haven't been there, after all. Despite the best of intentions....

Might happen yet, tho. I sure do like CowTown and I've got a BUNCH of oilpatch buddies that I'd like to hoist a brew with out there. For the first time since I began this 24/7/365 water biz back in 2001.

Oh...wait...the Alberta/ehMac contingent seems to have managed to have a great old time. Even without my disturbing presence.

Geee. Go figure.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Oh...wait...the Alberta/ehMac contingent seems to have managed to have a great old time. Even without my disturbing presence. Geee. Go figure.


You're always welcome, MacNutt. And so are you SINC, but I thought you had sold the Purple Passion and the Monty?

Guys, if the date is September 10th then I'm coming for the ride... sorry I don't have a bike for the weekend Toy Ride. Maybe MacNutt can bring one of his drag bikes along to show us the Real Deal? Wonder what his water tastes like as ice in my scotch? Or is that sacriledge?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rhino said:


> You're always welcome, MacNutt. And so are you SINC, but I thought you had sold the Purple Passion and the Monty?
> 
> Guys, if the date is September 10th then I'm coming for the ride... sorry I don't have a bike for the weekend Toy Ride. Maybe MacNutt can bring one of his drag bikes along to show us the Real Deal? Wonder what his water tastes like as ice in my scotch? Or is that sacriledge?


While they ARE for sale, they do not appear in the paper until Monday. Then we'll see where they go.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

*I'm still alive and kickin' ...*

... just haven't been posting on ANY forum for some time. In any event. I'll try to make the September 10 date. It's already in iCal.

Chealion, I guess this will be the fourth time in your life that you will be consuming the dreaded spirits. Perhaps you should get in a few training sessions before the next gathering. Try The Den, formerly known as "Dinnies Den" or even BPs lounge just across the parking lot from your place of employment. Remember, an athlete always needs training camp before the regular season and so do you. ;-)


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*OH, No! Not again :-(*

Dear Friends:

Thanks to a twist of Fate, one resulting in my marriage to my Wife, I have been informed that September 10th is already spoken for by same said Wife as the date of a pending anniversary, to which we must attend.

However, whereby this reunion anniversary is, by chance, downtown at the Jack Singer (or whatever they call it these days) AND the now famous EhMac Calgary bashes lead on late into the nite, I am keen on extending my evening past the usual civilized hours and into that time zone whereby my Calgary Ehmac Cohorts inhabit the night.

Will advise further, I am being summoned...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

rhino said:


> Dear Friends:
> 
> Thanks to a twist of Fate, one resulting in my marriage to my Wife, I have been informed that September 10th is already spoken for by same said Wife as the date of a pending anniversary, to which we must attend.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMFAO...I mean, we'll see you there. 

Twelve years ago, at the Calgary Toy Run, in front of 700 leather-clad dirtbags, low lifes and other forms of singIe-celled life (who happened to take the day off from pillaging the neighbourhood), I proposed to my wife to be. Luckily (for me), she had a sense of humour and accepted.

Give us the time frame, we'll be at the Rose 'n' Crown 'til you show. Bring along the lady in question, we'll introduce her to the crew... BTW, is the anniversary soiree open to crashers?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry Rhino, I couldn't hear you... the sound of a whip cracking for some strange reason kept overpowering your voice...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Aw, how romantic. And having the balls to do so in front of all those bikers took some courage lad!

I always knew you had a soft spot. Or is that on your head?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*Never considered being PXssy Whipped*

The reunion-anniversary "Swah-Ray" in question is the 25th anniversary of previously mentioned artistic edifice at which my beloved was once employed and where she enjoyed much friendship and comraderie.

Should I choose to opt out (Don't even THINK about it, Mister) and join you, my fine Ehmac Compadres, the consequences would impact my future physical and emotional well-being. As I am decidedly determined to enjoying a happy future which includes the Person-to-Whom-I-am-Married, I am respectfully obliged to accompany my PTWIAM and share in her joy of the evening. (Certain vows spoken in our shared past were mentioned in our exchange including the phrase, "When death do you part? Listen bub, I'll take you out if you want otherwise you're coming with ME!)

I will, however, ask for her reciprocal attendance in my joining you, my local EhMac officiados, at our latest congregal gathering. Till then..


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Translation: She Who Must Be Obeyed, must be . . . well, you know!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

feared?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Aw, how romantic. And having the balls to do so in front of all those bikers took some courage lad!
> 
> I always knew you had a soft spot. Or is that on your head?


Helluva story, ask me about it in 4 weeks. Although I more or less knew the answer, it still scared the bejusus out of me-is that a ring box in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?

As to your query, both, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Boy, I hope I can make this one! Not certain yet though.

But I would really like to meet those pussy whipped guys who missed us last time FeXL!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So we have a date. (Unfortunately rhino was taken for his ivory)

September 10th. 7PM, upstairs if possible at the Rose and Crown!

daBoss - Good to hear from you again. It won't be the fourth time I've been out on the town. I'll leave it at that. I told you the first time that this would corrupt me.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Better be careful or Chealion's gonna start trying to drink FeXL under the table...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Impossible. Nuff said!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

talonracer said:


> Better be careful or Chealion's gonna start trying to drink FeXL under the table...


and



SINC said:


> Impossible. Nuff said!


I'm not sure if that's a shot or a compliment, especially from the guy w/ a dozen Jack Rabbits under his belt. Hmmm... 

However, I'm always into a bit of light entertainment


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FeXL - Why are you under the table?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh MAN!!

A drinking contest between Chealion and a biker dude!  That would be worth the price of admission all on it's own.  

(I'll be looking forward to the inevitable arm wrestling contest late in the evening)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Chealion said:


> FeXL - Why are you under the table?


I wanted to see if you were actually passed out, or just playin' 'possum...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a compliment, sir!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

yikes! better not be any dudes under any table i'm sitting at...

what type of... ohh.. I'm pre-censoring RIGHT now.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FeXL - I was laying pillows down so you didn't hurt yourself. Can't have any injuries at ehMac: Calgary now can we? I also brought a safe and a set up so you can set up the combination so I don't walk off with that pretty little camera of yours.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Anyone else out there in my age range who wants to take a wild shot at explaining what a "safe" is to our compadre Chealion? 

And why he, indeed, might end up seeing one under a table at a big pissup...and not above?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Anyone else out there in my age range who wants to take a wild shot at explaining what a "safe" is to our compadre Chealion?


Not touching that one with any one's ten foot pole.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

You got a "ten foot pole" (???)

Have I got a girl for you!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

THAT is exactly why I keep an eleven foot pole in the garage. I use it for things I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I certainly hope that you practice "safe-poling" SINC.

(somebody STOP me!!)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ohhhh boy.

Check for these boys please, they've had enough.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

> A safe is a secure lockable box used for securing valuable objects against theft or damage.


tr - Ring up the check for em will ya. Just make sure you're there on the 10th.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry lads, I won't be able to attend. I'll be back in BC that weekend attending to work and some personal issues.

I'm game if anyone wants to get together before or after for an informal pint or 3 though (I meant to type "2" but perhaps Freud is at work here..).


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

talonracer said:


> I'll be back in BC that weekend attending to work and some personal issues.


Congratulations. Admitting there is a problem is the first step.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I get the impression that TR's only real problem is choosing what lady to pay the most attention to on any particular evening. He seems to have quite a fan base amongst the opposite sex. 

Oh...to be young again....


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

guilty as charged, and happily so.

One of these days I will have to decide... but not today!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Enjoy this period in your life, TR. The memories from this era may have to serve you for the rest of your existence on this planet. 

Over time, things will get somewhat more dull. Life will become routine. Whatever woman you choose as your mate...no matter how dazzling she may be right now... will begin to lose some of her sparkle as the years pass. As will you, yourself.

Don't mistake what I'm saying to you. Life will actually get better as you go on. Much better... But in a different way altogether. 

And this particular period in your life will be something that you will want to look back on in your later years. Fondly. For the rest of your life.

Grasp each moment. Hold it and cherish it. And...most importantly...REMEMBER IT!

Nothing even remotely like it will ever come your way again. No matter how long you live. 

Trust me on this.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Well ehMac: Calgary occurs again in one week, but unfortunately I've found out I can't go.

Turns out that my request to get the evening off was too late[1] to change the schedule and due to recent staff changes (aka people leaving) I can't get it changed. I'll have to sit this one out. However we can definitely do it again next time!

1 - I really thought a month in advance was good enough to beat their scheduling. I guess not.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Had a buddy who was, shall we say, a "kept" man. GF wouldn't let him out to play. So, 'bout every couple of months we'd arrange to "kidnap" him. Three of us would storm the house, drag him kicking, biting, screaming and fighting out to the vehicle, take him out and get him good and soused and bring him home in one piece. After about the first 6 or 7 times, the GF figgered it out but she didn't seem to mind after that.

What's the address-we're comin' ta git ya...


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm thinking even if we don't kidnap him - we could all get kicked out/banned from the store. 

There is a pub *AND* a liquor store in the same mall!!

Field trip?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Just take lots of pictures. I shan't be at this one either.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

A decent pub, a liquor store, a walk-in clinic and a store that sells drugs and Macs? What more can you ask for a place to work


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

*sigh*. Still so much to learn, young Padwan.

HOT GIRLS!!! SCANTILY CLAD HOT GIRLS!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - I thought that's what the local pub here in the mall was for? I should try and find out if it's any good.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

talonracer said:


> *sigh*. Still so much to learn, young Padwan.
> 
> HOT GIRLS!!! SCANTILY CLAD HOT GIRLS!!


Haha - you've almost convinced them!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

*Tonight's the Night*

See you All There, boys and girls... Bringing my better half on my arm so best behaviour if I am to join you again in the future... TR, you should be so lucky.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Have fun guys, wish I was there too!


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds like it might be a quiet gathering after all with Chealion working, TR on a Fox Hunt, and the weather raining Cats and Dogs, (no offense Dr. G. , I don't mean your precious Doxies). Might be just a quick pint and dash home to a warm fireplace instead.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

It's not looking like I'm gonna be there either... 

Is Rhino the only one that has RSVP'd? I was gonna call to let you know - since I think you mentioned that you'd be bringing along a bag for me...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just pulled into town, will be there but probably not until 8-ish.

How will I know you, Rhino?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Geeez FeXL, look for a biker type guy with a Rhino horn on his colours and wearing a pony tail!

Outta be dead easy.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

So did anybody meet up? Hopefully the next one will be easier to hit...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Due to uncontrollable circumstances, didn't get there 'til just before 9. Only guy in a leather jacket was definitely not a biker-type. Had a coupla pints, caught the first few songs from the band, split early.

Sorry we missed you.

Toy Run was a bit damp until startup, then the sun started to burn through the clouds. Not sure how many bikes made it, but the final toy count was around 750. Unfortunately, the weather was an issue but thx to those who braved it.

Also on the positive side, ran into an acquaintance from university days, haven't seen him for over 15 years. He's in the Calgary area and rides, too. Funny how some people you never envision onna Hawg...

Too bad you couldn't show, Rob, I wanted to take you up on that offer to get kicked outta Chealion's workplace, I mean, visit that nice pub near Chealion's workplace.


----------

